# 98 Nissan sentra problem



## Kurupt (Mar 29, 2013)

Have a 98 Nissan sentra and have a trouble code p0105 p1105 and p0303 the car is shaking like crazy and has no power. Don't know what to do feels like no gas or no air or something is plugged up. Any help would be the greatest


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The P1105/P0105 is for the MAP/Baro switch. There is a testing procedure listed on the site at the thread linked on the bottom of this post. The P0303 is a cylinder #3 misfire. Pull the spark plug wire and check for oil in the spark plug well (sign of a failed spark plug tube seal in the valve cover). Pull the plug and inspect for damage, signs of fouling, etc. Make sure the fuel injector is firing. Check the distributor cap for cracks and oil residue (which would be an indication of a failed internal shaft oil seal). Check the distributor rotor condition and make sure the retaining bolt is tight or hasn't fallen out. 

http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/80729-p1105-check-code.html


----------

